# Syngonanthus Manuas and Lago Grande



## ryu1 (Mar 25, 2011)

Can someone show me a picture of the difference between a syngonanthus Manuas and syngonanthus Lago Grande? They both look pretty much the same from my own searching. How does one differentiate between the two plants?


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

To me they are the same plant and just been circulating as different. I keep them seperated and they grow the same. Lot of mis ids like the uaupes, irritating


----------



## ryu1 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank Strungout, I agree with you too. I have manuas in my tank, and I got lago grande a few months ago and after awhile I can no longer distinguish between the 2, both are grown in the same tank.


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

I believe I have found the true manaus which I've never had in the first place

Belem








Manaus








Madeira








Lago Grande


----------

